# 6 weeks progress edited (mods, please delete other)



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok done these again as the last ones were too big and looked sh.it lol.

Ok, 6 weeks into my cycle and im having some good gains and think bodyfat is either dropping or staying the same as i've got detail popping out and vascularity is right up (cant really see with the lighting):

Before:



















After:
































































Front double bi is week. Need to work on peaking/overall mass. Couldnt get a leg shot. Was going to do it at the end but then lots of peeps came in and i didnt want to look a complete bell so stopped. But they are pretty much the same size but have deeper separation which is nice. Tear drop is coming out.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

You're a unit bro! Good luck with the rest of the cycle.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

6 weeks, Good gains. :thumb: What cycle are you running, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

its 800mg test cyp, and 300mg tri-tren.

Just switched my test to bio chem test 400 which is a blend of esters (simply cos im getting more for my money as its the same price per mil???)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> You're a unit bro! Good luck with the rest of the cycle.


Thanks mate, long way too go yet till im satisfied. Want to get like some of the guys on here (i like peaheads look).


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking good. Show your legs in your next progress pics as your quads are freaking awesome.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yoohoo1 said:


> Looking good. Show your legs in your next progress pics as your quads are freaking awesome.


Really??? Thanks mate, Cheering me right up. My calves are shocking though. I've only been training for a year and a half and still learning loads about my body and calves is something i just cant work out. I normally respond really well to about 6 reps for two sets and a couple of drop sets of 8 - 12 reps but that hasnt worked with calves. Keep trying i suppose.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

lookin quality mate would love to be ur size one day bro keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> Mate that's insane for 6 weeks!
> 
> What cycle/doses?
> 
> I thought you would be bigger than you are for what you're lifting (speaking about the before pics)


I'm running 800mg test cyp and 300mg tri-tren. I seem to be able to lift a fair amount for my size. But the weights a was lifting (140kg bench) was only to get my strength up so was only 5 reps. Now im doing 125kg for 10 reps.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good going mate. Whats your diet like?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> Good going mate. Whats your diet like?


Mainly kfc and mcdonalds!

And about a litre of vodka on fri and sat. :lol:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mainly kfc and mcdonalds!
> 
> And about a litre of vodka on fri and sat. :lol:


Great diet im thinking of starting one very similar, just Jack Daniels instead of vodka lol :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Na, seriously, it's:

wake up

mass shake (40g protein 60g simple carbs)

train (still drinking shake)

8.00am another shake whilst driving the mrs to work and myself.

10.00am fajita chicken and rice and table spoon of peanut butter washed doen with water and pint of milk

14.00pm 3 pre cooked (in bulk by me and mrs' on a sunday) chicken drumsticks with lots of mini roast potatoes and a pint of milk

17.30pm rice and mince (in bolognese sauce with added garlic and onions) pint of milk

20.00pm Whatever the mrs' has cooked (dont want to complain and be ungratefull)

before bed another mass shake.

Rarely miss a meal and if i do, i make up for the cals in "other ways".


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

nice mate.

good luck with it. keep smashing it up!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate, delts and traps have come on alot!

you sure do like your milk dont you :thumb: lol!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work so far mate g.luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice work my friend, are the pics pre/post training, pumped/unpumped? Great quads too, keep at it bro.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good progress buddy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Nice work my friend, are the pics pre/post training, pumped/unpumped? Great quads too, keep at it bro.


Post training mate, figured it would be best as i will be pumped for a show. Will always do it pumped (tbh i feel pumped all day at the moment with this tren)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate, delts and traps have come on alot!
> 
> you sure do like your milk dont you :thumb: lol!


Yes mate, love the milk, i literally dont gain without it. And i just love it.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking good mate,good gains. Muscles defo look alot thicker :thumb:


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

Keep the hair mate the skinhead dont suit you pal.

PS stop using synthol for the traps bro its too obvious lol.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

BigBalls said:


> Keep the hair mate the skinhead dont suit you pal.
> 
> PS stop using synthol for the traps bro its too obvious lol.


lmfao excellent way to make friends fella :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good solid gains ;0)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking good mate - as you mention front double biceps needs work. I hate FDB - really shows your arms off for better or for worse. Cane those arms mate and I think it'll make a really massive difference.

Only 18 months training too? Impressive!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha u think hes used synthol. what u stupid and uneducated comment


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> haha u think hes used synthol. what u stupid and uneducated comment


Dont worry mate, think i know who that troll is lol!! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Im not anti synthol, if it's used correctly, but i feel i am way off that level yet. Need to work everything to the max, then use it for week points imo.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Looking good mate - as you mention front double biceps needs work. I hate FDB - really shows your arms off for better or for worse. Cane those arms mate and I think it'll make a really massive difference.
> 
> Only 18 months training too? Impressive!


Yeah, going to get my pics out again (its on my journal) lol.

This is what i looked like 1.5 years ago:










Pretty proud of what ive done tbh. Getting through those times when you think you arnt growing and think about quitting, but push on regardless.

Hopefully in another years time, i can look at these pics and cringe too.


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

hilly said:


> haha u think hes used synthol. what u stupid and uneducated comment


I was taking the pish


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats an awesome change from 18 months ago mate!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

You have some amazing eyebrows


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

WWR said:


> You have some amazing eyebrows


Haha. Used to get **** for that at school, no one says anything now lol


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Haha. Used to get **** for that at school, no one says anything now lol


Why......you think because youve put on a few pounds noone dares say anything to you :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigBalls said:


> Why......you think because youve put on a few pounds noone dares say anything to you :lol:


Errr no, mong head. Cos they arnt as bad as they were before!!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Great transformation

Keep up the good work


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

soz bud i thought you were trying to act hard or summet.....it just ****es me off when people put on some muscle and suddenly think they can fight lol.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

great change 

and i think u suit the skin head


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigBalls said:


> soz bud i thought you were trying to act hard or summet.....it just ****es me off when people put on some muscle and suddenly think they can fight lol.


It's alright, just seemed like you had a bee in your bonnet. tbh, i can fight. Could before and can now. Put me in a ring where things are technical and i would get my ass kicked. But someone starting, ****ed up on a night out and im able to stand up for myself or my mrs'.

But i know fighting has nothing to do with size. I mean, Bruce Lee would have kicked Mike Tysons ass. :lol:


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

dont get me started on Bruce Lee lol

PS you devon and cornwall lot cant fight for shiit hahaha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stephy said:


> great change
> 
> and i think u suit the skin head


Thanks. Everyone has been saying i look like a convict. But my mrs loves:

Vin Diesel

Jason Statham

Bruce Willis

Ross Kemp

So i thought, why have i not clicked on to the like with these people lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigBalls said:


> dont get me started on Bruce Lee lol
> 
> PS you devon and cornwall lot cant fight for shiit hahaha


Ha, i wouldn't say fight, but i can swing randomly and land at least one good one lol.


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

good old windmilling lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ha, i switch it up a bit too, not just the traditional windmill, but one on a horizontal plane as well lol


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol 

shame he was banned

a lippy fecker tho lol

but people like that are funny to read

hows it going mate?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good mate, this your first cycle?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> This is what i looked like 1.5 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you should be mate. In 18 months from that to now! Wow! That is amazing progress, I'll be happy if i make half as much gains! May need your input/help at some point! :thumb:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Lump aint ya.

PS New Av for you


----------

